# Muay boran...



## Zephyor (Sep 28, 2016)

This art is on the verge of extinct. Is it legit for our times cuz... the only arts that survies the time are not the best or strongest , but those who are popular amongst that time.
Also... take a look at these... Are these even remotely close to the real deal muay boran?








 ( OMFG what's this XD? modern thai music? )
Also... It has buakaw  and a grandmaster in it so it gives it credit.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 28, 2016)

Where is it 'going extinct'? There's plenty of places that train it in Thailand and quite a few in the UK.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 28, 2016)

According to Ajarn Chai Sirisute there is still some Muay Boran in Thailand but there is more in Myanmar (Burma) which is called Lethwei, in Cambodia where it is called Bokator, and in Laos where it is call Muay Lao than there is in Thailand.


----------



## Zephyor (Sep 28, 2016)

Theres NO muay boran places to train anywhere in Romania


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 28, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Theres NO muay boran places to train anywhere in Romania


That hardly means it's going extinct does it


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 28, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Theres NO muay boran places to train anywhere in Romania



And?


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 28, 2016)

Try Luxembourg, I'll bet you'll find some there.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 28, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Try Luxembourg, I'll bet you'll find some there.


Wow, Luxembourg?
Yeah, ok. Luxembourg is rather close to Romania...only about 1100 miles away. Should be convenient to get to.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 28, 2016)

Try Italy a tad closer than Luxembourg at 1092km (679 miles), it's very popular there.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm all about giving options.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 28, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Theres NO muay boran places to train anywhere in Romania



I'll bet there are Muay Thai places, and if you train that, you will have a very solid structure which will make learning Muay Boran easier if you have the chance to get to a seminar, etc. down the road.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 28, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Theres NO muay boran places to train anywhere in Romania



Bet you'll have a hard time finding it in China, the Vatican City, Saudi Arabia, Nigeria, Australia, and lots of other countries, too...

That's a far cry from saying it's extinct.

I don't see any penguins in my neighborhood.  So they must be nearly extinct, right?


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 28, 2016)

It became less popular as training little boys into competent Muay Thai fighters as fast as possible became priority.


----------



## Zephyor (Sep 29, 2016)

Still no feedback on the videos?


----------



## Zephyor (Sep 29, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> Bet you'll have a hard time finding it in China, the Vatican City, Saudi Arabia, Nigeria, Australia, and lots of other countries, too...
> 
> That's a far cry from saying it's extinct.
> 
> I don't see any penguins in my neighborhood.  So they must be nearly extinct, right?



Just how many karate & tae kwon do places are around the world!? I bet there are significantly more than muay boran. The good teachers of muay boran are quite old... they'r legacy wont be passed completly, They're disciples wont be able to pass the art in a complete manner... In about 50-100 yrs people will only have ring muay thai. And those who will claim to know, master and teach muay boran at that time will be lying themselvs and the others...


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Just how many karate & tae kwon do places are around the world!? I bet there are significantly more than muay boran. The good teachers of muay boran are quite old... they'r legacy wont be passed completly, They're disciples wont be able to pass the art in a complete manner... In about 50-100 yrs people will only have ring muay thai. And those who will claim to know, master and teach muay boran at that time will be lying themselvs and the others...



If you don't do this art you don't know any of this. In 50-100 years nothing may survive including humanity.
The videos? they are obviously advertising ones made by the Muay Boran schools so they aren't nearly extinct. How do you know that the 'good' instructors are old and their legacy won't be passed on, you are speculating. If you are so concerned go to Thailand and learn. don't whinge on here to us.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 29, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Just how many karate & tae kwon do places are around the world!? I bet there are significantly more than muay boran. The good teachers of muay boran are quite old... they'r legacy wont be passed completly, They're disciples wont be able to pass the art in a complete manner... In about 50-100 yrs people will only have ring muay thai. And those who will claim to know, master and teach muay boran at that time will be lying themselvs and the others...



Why? They've had ample time to completely pass on their art.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 29, 2016)

Competitive muay boran is dubbed muay kaad chuek. Fighters wear hemp rope and fight like they forgot why it was once banned to do so.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Oct 9, 2016)

What you are looking at in the videos is a modern version of Muay Boran created by the government departments to market as their own version of  a modern Tae Kwon Do/Wu Shu off shoot, they enlisted many real muay thai fighters and teachers to add this program and expand it throughout the world. The actual real Muay systems are still taught throughout thailand systems like Muay Chaiya, Muay Korat, etc.  Modern ring muay thai fighters have for years fought bare knuckle or with wraps to Burmese rules in the border Burma vs Thailand fight cards during Songkran.  I documented and trained as many of the old systems I could for over 30 years in thailand. I am not a fan of the newer phys ed version of Muay Boran but thats what they are pushing. In actuality it was created to sell to foreigners and spread to the West.  They want to blur the line and really erase or push back the real systems so this gains favor. You will often hear them say...this is the real ancient fighting..but it is not and never will be. If it works for you, it works but historically it is what it is. If you are looking for that type of training in the modern phys ed form, Master Woody heads up that sector and you can look up the teachers to train with.

I trained extensively in Burma, Cambodia and Laos in the old systems as well. My recent release is on Burmese bare knuckle fighting shot over a long period of time within the country. You might be interested in checking it out for further info on that system:

Born Warriors | The Movie - Born Warriors | The Movie


----------

